# Lord of the Rings (film music) metal



## HLGStrider (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE0ukoL7sW8&feature=share

Okay, my husband is the one who likes this sort of music, not me, so I have no idea if this is good metal or bad metal, but he shared this with me and I actually enjoy it even though it really isn't my style of music. Thought someone else here might too.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 1, 2011)

It's neat in that it's the LotR song, but as metal just to listen to it's ****. I do enjoy listening to those guitarists who do meal versions of well known songs, but even among that kind of metal this isn't especially good. The guitarist is _technically_ good, but the song doesn't work. I like his castlevania song. Metal covers of castlevania are always good. LotR film music? I don't know.


----------



## Thorin (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry Nom, as a guitarist myself and metal liker, I have to say that this guys is really good as far as 'old metal' goes. Far from ****!! Very cool arrangement.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt's always listening to guitar videos on youtube now. He bought himself a guitar and is trying to learn the basics and has caught Coryn's attention which is nice because she likes him to teach her and music lessons can be hard with all the moving around we're going to do so I'm glad they'll be learning together. She's getting a kid sized guitar for her birthday. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 2, 2011)

Thorin said:


> Sorry Nom, as a guitarist myself and metal liker, I have to say that this guys is really good as far as 'old metal' goes. Far from ****!! Very cool arrangement.


 
He is a fine guitarist and he did it well, I just don't like this song as a metal song. It doesn't fit my personal taste is all. I'm sure you are a much better guitarist than me, because I've only been learning for 10 months. However, we are in agreement that the man has skills. Our opinions differ where tastes are concerned. I feel compelled to point out that old metal is what I am mostly into. Not power metal so much, but old school heavy metal, and thrash metal, and most of the big 70s bands like Deep Purple and Black Sabbath. I also enjoy a little of the more extreme metal that popped up in the late 80s and 90s. (I'm not a metalcore kid by any means).

HLG, that's good that you are letting her start learning so young. My boy is interested in music and instruments too, but I can just tell that he isn't coordinated enough in his fine motor skills to start learning to actually play a guitar yet. I can't read music, and have no real music theory to start teaching him, but at least he may learn some things by playing with a keyboard and ukulele. I'll see where his interests are in a couple more years, and if he really wants to learn music I'll find him a better teacher than me.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 2, 2011)

It's fun. We'll be reading or even watching cartoons and she'll hear her dad playing a scale down the hall and hop off my lap or the couch, inform me she needs to go learn the guitar, and run to see what he is doing.


----------



## Thorin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nom said:


> I feel compelled to point out that old metal is what I am mostly into. Not power metal so much, but old school heavy metal, and thrash metal, and most of the big 70s bands like Deep Purple and Black Sabbath. I also enjoy a little of the more extreme metal that popped up in the late 80s and 90s. (I'm not a metalcore kid by any means).



I pretty much stopped listening to anything that came out after the 90s unless it was by a band that had already existed in the 70s and 80s. I grew up on Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Dio, and Scorpions.

However, I am also a bluegrass guitar picker, love choral music and am a choir teacher, and was heavily influenced by John Denver, Gordon Lightfoot and Paul Simon as well. I consider myself well rounded. Having said that, however, I believe that rap and techno music are a result of sin entering the world...along with fruitcake. :*)


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 2, 2011)

HLGStrider said:


> It's fun. We'll be reading or even watching cartoons and she'll hear her dad playing a scale down the hall and hop off my lap or the couch, inform me she needs to go learn the guitar, and run to see what he is doing.


 
They are at a fun and curious age. If she stays interested in guitar, just think how good could become starting to young.




Thorin said:


> I pretty much stopped listening to anything that came out after the 90s unless it was by a band that had already existed in the 70s and 80s. I grew up on Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Dio, and Scorpions.
> 
> However, I am also a bluegrass guitar picker, love choral music and am a choir teacher, and was heavily influenced by John Denver, Gordon Lightfoot and Paul Simon as well. I consider myself well rounded. Having said that, however, I believe that rap and techno music are a result of sin entering the world...along with fruitcake. :*)



Maiden and Dio are some of my old favorites too. Where Dio is concerned, I love Rainbow. I occasionally hear some bluegrass I like, but I'm pretty ignorant about it. I recently discovered a guitarist I like named Doc Watson. I know this isn't bluegrass, but do you happen to listen to Appalachian folk? I've discovered this recently: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI7G-0pG5d4 and now I'm looking for more like him, but I can't find any.


----------



## Thorin (Dec 3, 2011)

Nom said:


> I recently discovered a guitarist I like named Doc Watson.



Yeah Doc is pretty good for straight forward picking. A pioneer and a legend in flatpicking. Norman Blake is another like him. I'm a fan of Tony Rice now though. Probably one of the THE biggest influences on modern day pickers. The man is a master. 

You can check out my band at www.daylate-dollarshort.com
I'm the young flat-picker. We are also on youtube. 



Nom said:


> I know this isn't bluegrass, but do you happen to listen to Appalachian folk? I've discovered this recently: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI7G-0pG5d4 and now I'm looking for more like him, but I can't find any.



I don't mind the Appalachin style music but my tastes run more towards the five-string fingerpicking banjo playing instead of the claw hammer style. It does have it's place though and our band has played some music that style too.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys sound pretty good.


----------



## Thorin (Dec 7, 2011)

Nom said:


> You guys sound pretty good.


 
Thanks Nom! :*)


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 14, 2013)

There are several bands that adapted Tolkien as their main inspiration lyricwise and musicwise...

For instance the very awesome very famous German Power Metal band "Blind Guardian" almost exclusively sing about Middle Earth and the legends Tolkien brought us, you can youtube them, they are awesome !

Also, if you like your black metal, there is a rather EPIC band called "Summoning", I have nothing to say regarding this band, because no amount of description would do them any justice... If you like black metal, epic music, and getting goosebumps every two seconds then these are the guys you should listen to !


----------

